# New to Furrafinity but long time aspiring artist - would people commission me?



## Belbe (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey everyone, I've only recently discovered this.. new side of me hahaha XD 
And I've been sketching and drawing some OC's but I was wondering if I should go ahead and put myself out for commissions? Most furry artwork I've seen is very cartoony in work, while mine is more, semi-realistic? 
I absolutely love drawing flora and fauna though, and I'd love to draw furry art ^^ 
I draw only traditional at the moment ^^ 

Can you please give me your honest opinion?


----------



## Belbe (Dec 21, 2018)

Aaaand I managed to write the site's name wrong. GO ME! *facedesks*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 21, 2018)

Pretty sure you already know that people would commission you and you're just being modest.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Belbe (Dec 21, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Pretty sure you already know that people would commission you and you're just being modest.
> 
> Welcome to the board.


Hey Prometheus_Fox, I swear I really don't know because, as I said, my style is very different from what most here draw =/ 
Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 21, 2018)

why wouldn't they?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 21, 2018)

Belbe said:


> Hey Prometheus_Fox, I swear I really don't know because, as I said, my style is very different from what most here draw =/
> Thank you for the welcome!


There's a lot of realistic artists here.
You might have to dig some, but they're there.


----------



## Belbe (Dec 21, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> why wouldn't they?


I don't know XD I'm a bit nervous and am not sure how to go about this and don't want to feel like a fool by putting myself out there and getting bad reviews ^^" 
Somehow I'm expecting people to say "yeah, we don't do that style here really..." -_-;


----------



## Kourii (Dec 22, 2018)

They absolutely would. People much less skilled sell art on FA successfully.


----------



## Belbe (Dec 22, 2018)

Kourii said:


> They absolutely would. People much less skilled sell art on FA successfully.



Thank you kindly. I'll try to set up a post and think of my pricing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2018)

I LOVE your art.


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 22, 2018)

Belbe said:


> Aaaand I managed to write the site's name wrong. GO ME! *facedesks*



I'm quite good at the facepaw spelling moments and say that it is nothing to worry about.

There are all manner of styles of artwork and your stile most certainly has a place in the community. I wish you every success.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Dec 22, 2018)

There really is no 'right or wrong' art style to sell really, as long as it catches and attracts whatever client you are looking for since I've seen most go for the REALLY awesome-looking ones. And, honestly you have a VERY beautiful style and I'm pretty envious of it! I think it definitely will sell!

If you are not sure where to start, do start by thinking up prices for your art, depending on how long it takes for you to do. As well as what you offer (do you offer portraits only? Can you do character reference sheets? Illustrations only? etc..)
And what kind of art style and subject matter you specialize in and do (also if you offer NSFW because a lot of people will pay a LOT for that, but don't do this if the idea of it squicks you out!) 
Since it seems you are more traditional arts focused, will you be shipping the originals to your clients or just keep them for a certain amount of time until you dispose of them? If you are going to send the original works to your clients, you kind of need to calculate the postal rates into your art prices (this is, I guess why a majority of artists do digital nowadays but I digress...)
Just make sure you don't undercharge yourself because that would really not be fair not only to you, but your art too! 

Then to promote yourself, you can offer a limited about of free art requests but make sure that you can handle and complete a certain number of them. The Art Trade and Exchange thread is where you want to post free art, while selling them will go the Art Sales thread of course.

I apologize for the wordy text, but other artists help other artists! Good luck!


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

@Belbe You're a traditional artist, right?


----------



## Belbe (Dec 23, 2018)

@Red_Lead yes I am  I can do simple digital but I should look into getting a new tablet, my current one isn't compatible with anything anymore :|

@Fiorabeast thank you so much for writing that out! That's a ton of helpful tips *w* *cheers to you*
Previously when I did commissions (painting Magic cards) I asked €10 per hour I was working on something, I'm thinking of asking something similar now? And what kind of work I should do is a very good question. I'm not opposed to NSFW to be honest. I started trying to draw that shortly ago and I like it XD Thank you again for all these tips!

@Water Draco "facepaw" that's adorable thank you for the encouragement!

@Fallowfox thank you so much!!! I jus
just looked at your gallery and it's freaking gorgeous    you have an amazing style!!


----------

